# Caught in the Act-  -  funny kitty / naughty kitty...



## SmoothSeas (Nov 2, 2021)

​


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 2, 2021)

I love it.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

The cat knew what I already knew - he looks better without the wig.


----------

